# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  Philips PerfectCare Aqua GC8635

## voliotis

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!!
Έχω πρόβλημα με το εν λόγω ατμοσιδερο. Ενώ η προετοιμασία γίνεται κανονικά όταν πατάω το κουμπί από το σίδερο ακούγεται ένα 'κλικ' μέσα στο μποιλερ αλλά δεν βγάζει ατμό αν το πατήσω 2-3 φόρες ακούγεται και η αντλία να λειτουργεί αλλά πάλι τίποτα αν κάποιος ξέρει τι μπορεί να είναι θα ήμουν υπόχρεος
Ευχαριστω!!
Να προσθέσω οτι βρήκα κι ενα σωληνάκι 'τσακισμένο' και το διόρθωσα χωρίς αποτέλεσμα

----------


## αλπινιστης

Το "κλικ" ειναι το ρελε για την βαλβιδα. 
Πρεπει να δουμε 2 πραγματα ηλεκτρικα:
1. Παιρνει ταση η βαλβιδα? ( εαν οχι--> βλαβη ρελε)
2. Εαν παιρνει ταση η βαλβιδα, δουλευει το πηνιο? (εαν οχι --> βλαβη πηνιου)

Εαν ηλεκτρικα εισαι οκ, θα παμε στην βαλβιδα να την δουμε μηχανικα (αν ειναι παλιο, μπορει να εχει κολλησει/χαλασει απο αλατα)

Το πιο σημαντικο ερωτημα: Μπορεις να κανεις ηλεκτρολογικους ελεγχους και μετρησεις?? Εχουμε τασεις δικτυου εκει μεσα.
Εαν ναι, προχωραμε.
Εαν οχι, το πας σε καποιον. Μην κινδυνεψουμε για ενα σιδερο!!

----------


## voliotis

Φιλε μου ευχαριστω για την απαντηση
Μπορω να κανω μετρησεις εχω πολυμετρο απλα πες μου τι να μετρησω
στελνω φωτο. την αντλια τη συνδεσα απ ευθειας στα 220 και ειναι οκ δοκιμασα βαζοντας το σωληνακι σε ποτηρι με νερο και απο την εξοδο ειχα κανονικα ροη

IMG_20190805_164214.jpgIMG_20190805_164245.jpgIMG_20190805_164312.jpg

----------


## αλπινιστης

Μετρα την ταση στα ποδια του πηνιου της βαλβιδας (το μαυρο κουτακι που στηριζεται με ενα παξιμαδι) οταν ακουγεται το κλικ για να δεις οτι παιρνει ταση το πηνιο. Για να δεις εαν λειτουργει αφου εχει παρει ταση, μπορεις να δοκιμασεις εαν μαγνητιζει ο αξονας με το παξιμαδι ("κολλαει" το κατσαβιδι επανω του)

Σορυ αλλα πλεον θα ξαναμπω αυριο το πρωι για να μπορεσω να απαντησω.

----------


## voliotis

ok ευχαριστω!!

----------


## voliotis

Οταν παταω τη σκανδαλη (αφου ειναι ετοιμο)ακουγεται ενα 'κλικ' και εχω ρευμα στα ποδια του πηνιου οταν αφηνω τη σκανδαλη δεν εχω ρευμα
Με πατημενη σκανδαλη μαγνητιζει ο αξονας με το παξιμαδι ελαφρως
Απαντησε οποτε μπορεις
Ευχαριστω και παλι!!!

----------


## voliotis

Τελικα βρηκα το προβλημα!!!
Ειχε φυγει ενα καλωδιο κατω απο το μποιλερ απο τη θερμικη ασφαλεια. Βασικα ηταν μαυρισμενο σα να εχει καει, μαλλον χαλαρωσε λογω θερμοκρασιων και βγηκε.

----------

αλπινιστης (05-08-19)

----------

